# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Устал жить...

## Воланд

Тема, как уведомление... 

Наверное, в таких темах надо писать почему, отчего, как... Собственно пару лет назад, писал о своих проблемах, вероятно, потому что пытался найти выход. Выхода не нашел, причины искать бессмысленно потому что... 

Проблема, однозначно, равно как и у всех нас этом форуме в своей собственной голове, никто не виноват. 
Вероятно, пишу просто из желания описать свое состояние.  Когда Ты никому из близких и "типа друзей" не нужен никакого страха, слабости, неуверенности нет... Есть просто хладнокровное желание попасть куда угодно, даже в ад. Лишь бы ты был кому-то нужен, кому-то на тебя было не наплевать...

Собственно до начала июля завершаю дела и говорю аривидерчи этому бренному миру! 

Устал страшно, все надоело.

----------


## Герда

Воланд, очень понятно твоё настроение и близко мне. Мы немного пересеклись на страницах. Потом ты изчез...
Отговаривать не буду. Слова не изменят твоего внутреннего состояния. Хотеть жить и жить это ощущение особоё, только твоё и ничьё бльше. Не таблетки, не тем более разговоры тут не помогут.
Уталость, когда совсем нет желания ни на что следствие затяжной депрессии.
Если хочешь пиши в личу, пообщаемся. Нет и на это сил, тоже понятно и знакомо.

----------


## Воланд

> Воланд, очень понятно твоё настроение и близко мне. Мы немного пересеклись на страницах. Потом ты изчез...


 Я строил карьеру, эти два года. В общем то реализовал, буквально все, что задумал. Как только перестал выживать: свободный график и нормальный доход в месяц, незаметно все стало очень тяжко, потому, что когда был ежедневный экстрим, вокруг тебя крутились люди, которые воспринимали тебя на равных, трудности особенно не тяготели, а депрессии всегда топились в коняьке, тем более всегда были искренние собутыльники. Теперь, я дошел до того, что организм алкоголь не принимает, печень и сердце посадил (сердце потому что с почками есть проблемы врожденные). Окружение теперь состоит, лишь из людей, которым, что-то от тебя нужно и они слабее, либо тех кто сильнее и которым от тебя тоже, что-то нужно, но он "нападает" на тебя.

В какой-то момент, я устал... Оглянулся и понял, что никому в этом мире я не нужен. Почему? Я думаю, все проблема во мне. Потом девушка бросила, впрочем тут вина обоюдная, родных нет вообще.  С начала года работаю как автомат, особых отношений ни с кем не наладил... Потом началась депрессия, потому что я без алкоголя не жил и двух недель года с 2003-го. В итоге, сумел переругаться со всеми близкими друзьями и всегда по совершеннейшей глупости... 

Проблема во мне, все надоело. Единственное, что останавливает в данный момент - это желание закончить некоторые дела, дабы не подвести партнеров. Вопрос не в них, просто стыдно будет перед самим собой.

----------


## Герда

Быть никому не нужным не возможно. Вот партнёрам своим ты нужен. Себе тоже. Хотя бы для того, что бы самоубиться.
Какая  конечная цель была в построении карьеры? Семья?
Экстрим, динамика движения, дорога вперёд к цели. Цель пропала?
Алкогольная зависимость не проглядывается вроде. Скорее зависимость от общения с теми, с кем пил.
Всё надоело, потому, что получается никому всё это кроме тебя не нужно. Нет рядом близкого человека.
Хотя не мне наверно рассуждать об этом.

----------


## Воланд

> Какая конечная цель была в построении карьеры? Семья?


 Цель была - выбраться из ада(не было реально ничего: ни образрвания, ни опыта, ни статуса, был только возраст, алкоголизм, мама в неадеквате,  опасные родственники и т.д. Теперь, есть вообще, все, что я хотел, ВСЕ... А в итоге, ощущение, что все люди вокруг чужие - они часть социума, у всех родственники, родители, друзья, круг, а как будто засланец из другого измерения. Короче говоря, в итоге полное одиночество, непонимание, озлобленность к тебе и твоему успеху и т.д.), а там уже решить. В итоге, я попал в еще более страшный ад, чем имел до этого...




> Быть никому не нужным не возможно.


 Нужен не я, нужно, то что я могу дать. 




> Нет рядом близкого человека.


 В точку... 




> Скорее зависимость от общения с теми, с кем пил.


 И это тоже верно, только собутыльники остались, просто они мне стали неинтересны. А дальше, как в песне Гребенщикова. 

_Мне не жаль, что я здесь не прижился,
Мне не жаль, что родился и жил,
Попадись мне кто всё так придумал,
Я бы сам его здесь придушил.

Только поздно, мы все на вершине
И теперь только вниз босиком,
Моя смерть ездит в чёрной машине
С голубым огоньком. 
_

----------


## Игорёк

Похоже на банальный кризис среднего возраста. Должно пройти.

----------


## Мара

банально это только со стороны, изнутри это очень тяжело а не банально...

----------


## Герда

> Цель была - выбраться из ада(не было реально ничего.
> Теперь, есть вообще, все, что я хотел, ВСЕ...
> 
>  А в итоге, ощущение, что все люди вокруг чужие - они часть социума, у всех родственники, родители, друзья, круг, а как будто засланец.
> 
>  В итоге, я попал в еще более страшный ад, чем имел до этого. собутыльники остались, просто они мне стали неинтересны.


 Если про социум... То человек вообще зверушка социальная. Не зависимо от наличия друзей и родни.

Ад он у каждого свой. Как горе, если своё, то самое горьке.

Неинтересны прошлые друзья, значит перерос их. Или не такие уж это и друзья были.

Не буду писать банальщины типа *неужели не найти себе пару...*. Подобный бред в свой адрес наслушалась. Не не найти, а нет не сил, не желания искать.)

Выбрался из одного ада, сможешь выбраться и из другого. Другой вопрос если силы на это и стимул.
Похоже что нет. Жаль.

----------


## Мара

я всегда ищу силы в себе, пока получается...как бы тяжело не было мне интересно жить, даже если я нахожусь на самом дне самого глубокого океана...ниже дна не утонешь, так что только один путь - наверх

мне хочется, что бы ты, Воланд, пережил это свое состояние и захотел двигаться дальше

----------


## mikki

два года строил карьеру, выживал, ежедневный экстрим....так может тогда и стоит жить в таком режиме и дальше пока не отпустит окончательно от мыслей? а если тебе здесь отвечают - значит есть люди, которым не наплевать....

----------


## Воланд

> Выбрался из одного ада, сможешь выбраться и из другого. Другой вопрос если силы на это и стимул.
> Похоже что нет. Жаль.


 Уже нет... Вы правы...




> а если тебе здесь отвечают - значит есть люди, которым не наплевать....


 Самое забавное в моей ситуации, что все самые близкие люди знают о моем решении. Все, без исключения. И, все, тем не менее, знают, что я не шучю. Всем, в общем то на меня, откровенно плевать... Подчеркиваю, я никого не шантажировал, сим фактом, ни просил ничего вообще. Просто сообщил. Всем на это глубоко наплевать.  
Собственно, они тоже отвечают, но учитывая, что у меня была одна попытка, понять что я не блефую - можно. Почему, я заслужил такое отношение, догадываюсь. Потому что общество любит баловней, которые вместо того чтобы карабкаться вверх умеют щедро отдавать тепло, которое получили бесплатно. Отдавать мне нечего - все нажил сам, а это горький опыт - он никому не нужен.

----------


## Воланд

> два года строил карьеру, выживал, ежедневный экстрим....так может тогда и стоит жить в таком режиме и дальше пока не отпустит окончательно от мыслей?


 Я же говорю, у меня вся сознательная жизнь связана с бутылкой и собутыльниками. Сейчас, я пить не могу, ни потому что ни хочу, а потому есть некоторые проблемы со здоровьем, которые не дают мне теперь наслаждаться коньяком и водкой, а вместо, я получаю дикие взлеты давление, за 200, сумасшедшее похмелье и вылет из социума на сутки, сопровождаемый дикой депрессией.

----------


## Герда

> Уже нет... Вы правы...
> 
> 
> 1. Самое забавное в моей ситуации, что все самые близкие люди знают о моем решении. Все, без исключения. И, все, тем не менее, знают, что я не шучю. Всем, в общем то на меня, откровенно плевать... Подчеркиваю, я никого не шантажировал, сим фактом, ни просил ничего вообще. Просто сообщил. Всем на это глубоко наплевать.   
> 2. Почему, я заслужил такое отношение, догадываюсь. Потому что общество любит баловней, которые вместо того чтобы карабкаться вверх умеют щедро отдавать тепло, которое получили бесплатно. 
> 3. Отдавать мне нечего - все нажил сам, а это горький опыт - он никому не нужен.


 
1. Какого не наплевательства ты ждёшь? Хочешь что бы в психушку тебя отправили? На поддержку моральную ты не расчитываешь.
2. Вот тут совсем ничего не поняла. Поясни подлобнее.
3. Опыт нужен тебе самому. На ошибках других не учатся, увы.

----------


## mikki

так тебе экстрим давала бутылка? а теперь, когда бутылки нет - экстрим пропал? а зачем ты рассказывал близким людям о своем решении, если честно?

----------


## Воланд

> 1. Какого не наплевательства ты ждёшь? Хочешь что бы в психушку тебя отправили? На поддержку моральную ты не расчитываешь.


 Мораль, в том что пил потому что алкоголь затмевал ощущение одиночества и потерянности. "Близким", наплевать. Жду, того что кто-то из них окажется на моей стороне. Пока вижу, что все чужие, как только это понял... Горечь, сомнение... Все прошло.


2. Вот тут совсем ничего не поняла. Поясни подлобнее.

Потому что, все мои знакомые, которые сделали сами себя всегда невыносимы, а те кому все дали родители, в первую очередь научили жизни, подарили тепло, любовь, пристроили и т.д. - очень интересные собеседники, дарят любовь и с ними хорошо. Со мной, увы... 



> 3. Опыт нужен тебе самому. На ошибках других не учатся, увы.


 Опыт не дает счастья. Счастливы, только те, кто за счет других имеет уникальную возможность вечно быть молодым.

----------


## Воланд

> так тебе экстрим давала бутылка? а теперь, когда бутылки нет - экстрим пропал? а зачем ты рассказывал близким людям о своем решении, если честно?


 Хотел узнать, дорог ли я... Хотя бы одному из близких, оказалось всем пофиг. Т.е. все верят, что сделаю. Но, наплевать на меня.

----------


## mikki

если бы ты знал, что ты дорог? ты думаешь, что все твои мысли полностью изменились бы? мне кажется - это определенное состояние разума, который хочет свалить при малейших проблемах

----------


## Воланд

> если бы ты знал, что ты дорог? ты думаешь, что все твои мысли полностью изменились бы? мне кажется - это определенное состояние разума, который хочет свалить при малейших проблемах


 Проблема, в том что проблем, таких какие были последние лет 10 нет... Вообще. В том числе и у меня. И именно это оказалось самым страшным адом. Ибо, вся остальная жизнь потеряла ценность - так как  с 14 лет -это было одно сплошное выживание, а как выживание закончилось, жить стало бессмысленно, глупо... Одно время пытался заниматься разным экстримом, но все это на фоне реальных проблем - как онанизм по сравнению с сексом.

----------


## mikki

а что ты пробовал после того, как решил свои проблемы за 10 лет? понятно, что ты был настроен на выживание, может ты еще просто не успел перестроиться на нормальную жизнь без постоянного решения тех или иных задач?

----------


## Герда

> Мораль, в том что пил потому что алкоголь затмевал ощущение одиночества и потерянности. "Близким", наплевать. Жду, того что кто-то из них окажется на моей стороне. Пока вижу, что все чужие, как только это понял... Горечь, сомнение... Все прошло.
> 
> 
> Потому что, все мои знакомые, которые сделали сами себя всегда невыносимы, а те кому все дали родители, в первую очередь научили жизни, подарили тепло, любовь, пристроили и т.д. - очень интересные собеседники, дарят любовь и с ними хорошо. Со мной, увы... 
> 
> Опыт не дает счастья. Счастливы, только те, кто за счет других имеет уникальную возможность вечно быть молодым.


 Про  близких немного. 
Перечисли на кого из них не наплевать лично тебе?
Что ты лично для них сделал кроме своего нытья о хотении убиться и постоянного бухания?
И подробно: близкий, степень близости и что именно для этого человека сделал ты.

Переходим к знакомым сделавшим самих себя.
 По моим наблюдение это самые хорошие и надёжные люди. Умеющие  дарить настоящую глубокую любовь, а не фольшивое уси-пуси. Рядом со мной как раз такой человек. А от мажоров меня просто воротит, сорри.) Не нужна нафиг их лёгкость. Сложный человек интереснее.

Абсолютно счастливы только умственно не полноценные. Она как раз вечно дети(молодые).

----------


## Воланд

> Что ты лично для них сделал кроме своего нытья о хотении убиться и постоянного бухания?


 Верно, сделал мало. Но, с другой стороны никогда не бросал в беде, помогал, по мелочам и в серьезных вещах. С другой стороны, кто такие близкие - родственники с Урала, которым материально, в том числе помог очень сильно, с другой стороны внимание не мог уделять им. В итоге, понял, что отдалился совсем в том числе ментально. У мамы есть свои психические проблемы. Опять же помогал делами, пока у нее были проблемы в работой, все далал. Теперь она относительно независима... Тоже, в общем то чужой человек - ментально, как выявснилось. Тоже плевать на меня. А друзья, либо живут в аду и все общение состоит в попытках их вытащить оттуда, либо когда человек женится, поднимается материально - он меняется и опять ты остаешься один. В какой-то момент, я неожиданно для себя остался один. В каждом случае причина своя, но сложилось впечатление, что виноват в каждом случае я сам. Потому что отношениям нужно уделять время, в какой-то момент времени на отношения не было и люди разбежались.



> По моим наблюдение это самые хорошие и надёжные люди.


 С моральной точки зрения, это так. Но, лучше иметь хорошего и надежного человека, у которого папа чиновник/начальник/мент/прокурор/ и т.д., чем просто хорошего человека, который да... Хочет помочь, но жизнь в нашей стране такова, что если хочешь помочь - решай неформальными путями вопросы. Это о помощи, все собственно за счет огромного круга связей и помогал большинству. А дружба - это немножко другое. Это помощь, в каких то рядовых вещах, от уси-пуси, извиняюсь, до помощи перетащить шкаф, кого-то встретить, поучаствовать где-то... Это рядовые вещи - по сути это время и внимание, которое я не уделял около двух лет или даже больше большинству близких друзей - в итоге потерял их всех.




> Абсолютно счастливы только умственно не полноценные. Она как раз вечно дети(молодые).


 Почему, у меня есть масса блатных ребят из семей, где папа-"большой" человек. Прекрасные люди, с вечно детским мировосприятием, всегда помогут, но им нужно уделять время, пить с ними, совершать определенные поступки - опять же уделять время.

У нас довольно жестокая реальность - рядовой человек в общем, то ненужен ни как друг(так как скучен и погряз в обывательстве), ни как нужный человек. Интересны не просто хорошие люди, интересны люди, которые несут в себе определенный опыт, воспитание, те которые как раз дают то чего я не смог дать...

----------


## Герда

Воланд, но ушли прежние друзья. Попробуй заиметь новых. Может не друзей, а просто приятелей, приятельниц. Не онанизмом же тебе заниматься(соррри).
Поменьше выноси мозг нытьём о самоубийстве и стремлением быть жертвой, лиш бы жалели.)
Живи легче что-ли. И к тебе потянуться.)
Сидишь тут на *су* форуме, иди погуляй. Погода хорошая.)

----------


## Воланд

> Воланд, но ушли прежние друзья. Попробуй заиметь новых. Может не друзей, а просто приятелей, приятельниц. Не ананизмом же тебе заниматься(соррри).


 Проблема, в том что я писал в посте выше. Так получилось, что все люди, с которыми более-менее меня сводит жизнь, интересы и желание, взаимно общаться  - это люди на 5 или больше лет старше. В итоге, отношения либо кончаются тем, что они меня подавляют, либо начинают использовать. Со сверстниками такого нет, но общаться с ними скучно. 

А что касаться  онанизма, то сегодня полдня провел с одной своей подругой, но вместо секса, в итоге поругались. Виноват, я - не сдержался... Слишком сложная неделя была - нажали на мое больное место... Итог печален... Стыдно, но тем не менее...



> Живи легче что-ли. И к тебе потянуться.)
> Сидишь тут на *су* форуме, иди погуляй. Погода хорошая.)


 Да нет, чего тут... Гуляю, даже вот на кинофестивале был сегодня. Просто, понимаешь, когда у тебя фирма на шее (все декларации, налоги) + контграгенты... Да, Ты не тратишь времени - не сидишь в офисе, но работа только с теми кто тебя старше... Итог, конечно, да все успешно... Но, подавляют, говорят гадости, почти все(для всех вокруг носишь маску, все хорошо, но представь, что тебя за день назвали бл..ю, с...й, и т.п. много раз, а все потому что злоба, что молодой, без протекции, и лучше их - тех кто старше)... Сверстники считают тебя, типа везунчиком... В какой-то момент, устал - от такого прессинга, а бежать некуда, - возвращаться с 9 до 6 не хочу... Ну, хотя бы потому что времени жаль и денег существенно меньше... А тут, уже дошел просто до ручки..  Потому что ругань, мат угрозы - это норма... Причем, самое страшное, что те кто старше видят многие твои слабые места и нажимают на них... Кароче, пока не знаю чего делать...

----------


## Герда

> А тут, уже дошел просто до ручки..  Потому что ругань, мат угрозы - это норма... Причем, самое страшное, что те кто старше видят многие твои слабые места и нажимают на них... Кароче, пока не знаю чего делать...


 Тебя что заклинило со словом *старше?*) В таком коротком тексте раза 4-5 прокрутил.)
Какая разница кокого возраста те, с кем ты общаешся. Если вам интересно и хорошо вместе? А если наоборот плохо, то дело не в возрасте, а в тебе.  выглядит так, что просто нашёл причину-оправдание себе.
Извини за мнение.)

----------


## Воланд

> Тебя что заклинило со словом *старше?*)


 Если бы "заклинило"... Я копаюсь в себе и понимаю, что вероятно - это и есть главная проблема - "старше". Я слишком рано начал взрослую жизнь, добился успеха, а потом началась, этакая своеобразная жизненная дедовщина у которой уже лет 5-7 нет конца, когда каждый кто с тобой работает, твой клиент, конкурент и т.д. пытается тебя учить жить, пинает и т.д. - все они старше тебя, и все в конечном итоге правы, потому что у них больше опыта. Все это постоянно накапливается и выйти из этого невозможно, потому что сверстники, либо живут за счет/либо благодаря помощи родителей, либо у них полная жопа. Родителей у меня нет, что такое полная жопа, я знаю.. Поэтому отступать мне некуда.... 

Вот на такой войне, я каждый день... Да, есть дорогая машина, рестораны, есть где жить... НО! Устал воевать в одиночку, в какой-то момент вымотался в хлам. Ездил отдыхать надолго - не отпускает. А потом, когда расстался со своей, то вообще ощутил полное одиночество - сверстники и те, кто младше - убоги, скучны - зеркало своих родителей, которые тратили все силы на выживание в 90-е- потерянное поколение воистину. Тем же, с кем хорошо и кто имеет ресурсы (т.е. не только хочет, но и имеет возможность) помочь тебе в трудную минуту, помогают просто потому что я этим людям нужен как партнер или по какой-то иной причине... Когда циничная мозаика сложилась, и я понял, что как человек - я никому в этой жизни не нужен, нужны мои связи, талант, мозги, напористость... 

В какой-то момент, все надоело... Захотелось, забыть и вычеркнуть всех из жизни...   Выхода из ситуации иного не вижу, потому что в целом в меркантилизме счастья нет... А найти, кого-то родного или близкого, который бы во мне видел человека не могу... Такие дела.

----------


## mikki

похоже на полное предубеждение ко всем окружающим людям. как будто ты загнал себя в мир, откуда видишь всё и вся только под одним углом...

----------


## Мара

*Воланд* а тебе самому кто-то нужен вот так искренне, бескорыстно, просто как человек?
люди пользуются друг другом и это нормально, так всегда было...
Сомнительно мне, что можно сдружиться с кем-то крепко в возрасте 25+...поскольку у каждого человека уже сложившийся круг общения, вторая половина, родственники, с какой радости впускать в этот круг кого-то еще? нет не смысла, ни времени...кто захочет тратить свое время что бы привязаться, доверять? 
конечно могут сложиться теплые отношения с коллегами, которые будут ценить твой профессионализм, другие качества, возможно будут проводить с тобой время...но это не дружба конечно, приятельство - не более 
лучше сразу четко это осознавать и рассчитывать только на себя в трудной ситуации, тогда не будет разочарования...
так и в отношениях - всегда все хрупко, строишь - думаешь на века, а все ломается как карточный домик от одного неловкого движения, или просто от порыва ветерка...

"Меня окружают психи. Я сам, наверное, псих. И нет никого, ни одного нормального человека, с которым можно было бы поговорить.
Как‑то незаметно я остался совершенно один в этой жизни. Ко мне приходили ненадолго, о чем‑то растерянно молчали, а потом уходили навсегда. Сначала казалось, что это случайность и скоро все поправится. Но с каждой потерей становилось все понятнее – изменить это будет не так‑то просто. Не просто, даже если знать, в чем дело…
В конце концов, я начал думать, что одиночество – это просто болезнь. Врожденная. Вроде детского церебрального паралича. Или порока сердца. Если родился больным, так больным и проживешь. И ни одно светило медицины тебе не поможет. Так что лучше с самого начала смириться. Иначе отчаяние высосет все силы.
*Я болен одиночеством. Болен неизлечимо.*
Я легко узнаю таких же людей. У нас одинаковые симптомы. Они не умеют долго хворать и всегда знают, чем можно заняться в плохую погоду." (с)

----------


## Воланд

> похоже на полное предубеждение ко всем окружающим людям. как будто ты загнал себя в мир, откуда видишь всё и вся только под одним углом...


 Верно! Только, проблема в том, что это не предубеждение. В этом мире, я вполне себе освоился, даже начал неплохо выживать, а в какой-то момент я просто устал. Вот так бывает. Причина очень проста, я пытаюсь найти хоть какой-то мотиватор, но все тщетно. Это не тоска и не грусть... Просто полная апатия на все внешние раздражители. 




> Воланд а тебе самому кто-то нужен вот так искренне, бескорыстно, просто как человек?


 У меня есть такой человек, которого я любил два года, делал все, разбивался в лепешку ради него... А потом, просто отношения изжили себя и любовь превратилась в ненависть. 
После этих отношений, я вероятно так и не оправился, любые попытки начать с кем-то еще заканчивались, тем что я не мог сосредоточиться на новом человеке... Потом верх взяла апатия, а в какой-то момент, я действительно отпустил поводья... И мне стало все равно.

----------


## mikki

если пытаешься найти мотиватор - значит не все еще потеряно и точки еще не расставлены...

----------


## Воланд

> если пытаешься найти мотиватор - значит не все еще потеряно и точки еще не расставлены...


 Нет, ну в принципе любой человек, даже решивший на 100% хотя бы подсознательно хочет остаться жить и найти причину и мотиватор. Такова природа человека. Вопрос в том, что у меня этого мотиватора нет.

----------


## Мара

А почему этот самый мотиватор должен быть обязательно ВНЕ тебя - любимая девушка, друзья? почему ты сам не можешь стать причиной для того что бы остаться жить? люди приходят и уходят, так было и будет...а ты есть у себя всегда!

----------


## Воланд

> А почему этот самый мотиватор должен быть обязательно ВНЕ тебя - любимая девушка, друзья? почему ты сам не можешь стать причиной для того что бы остаться жить? люди приходят и уходят, так было и будет...а ты есть у себя всегда!


 Наверное потому что, я сам для себя умер очень давно... Еще в детстве. Мне очень рано пришлось научиться добиваться всего и выживать, вероятно поэтому у меня не успел сформироваться эгоизм, необходимый для нормальной жизни. 
Назвать свое состояние депрессией, я не могу...  На людей не срываюсь, все делаю в срок и качественно. Вполне себе социализирован. Просто в какой-то момент, я устал и понял, что если не приду домой - всем будет наплевать, выключу телефон, тоже... Меня похитят или, я пропаду... Тоже... Как только я понял, что в общем то являюсь прозрачным стеклом - призраком... Жить расхотелось окончательно. В какой-то момент, я сбросил часть дел, бродил по улицам... Искал себя... Но, в какой-то момент устал... 

Если кратко, то причина банальна - усталость. Устал от жизни, никто в моем состоянии персонально не виноват. Просто то, что дало бы мне возможность нормально жить - недостижимо.  

Ищу во всем, живом и неживом причину, чтобы остаться жить... И.. В какой-то момент понимаю, что ее нет и желание жить тоже нет. Хочется завершить свой путь и начать, что-то новое, в ином измерении мире... Или просто уйти в вечность.

----------


## Мара

о, прочитав тебя вспомнила цитату из любимой книги:
"Кто‑то плывет поперек течения. Дело вовсе не в мужестве. Дело в усталости. Настоящая усталость породила больше героев, чем мужество. Я не собираюсь в герои. И не хочу быть отступником. Просто слишком устал быть, как все. Это тяжелый труд. Многие не замечают этого. Многих убивает стремление быть, как все. Понимать это страшно. Не понимать – глупо. Ловушка."

знаешь, я вот верю что живу один раз, я - это единение ЭТОГО тела и ЭТОЙ души, это сочетание уникально и неповторимо, душа может быть возродится в ком-то вновь, но это буду уже не я, кто-то совершенно другой...поэтому я все таки хочу пройти до конца свой путь, каким бы тяжелым он не был...
понимаю тебя - апатия, усталость, отсутствие желание хоть что-то делать - это хуже всего, хуже даже ненависти и разочарования, просто потому что высасывает все силы как черная дыра...
глупо конечно что-то советовать или убеждать, что жить это прекрасно...ты либо решишь это для себя сам, либо усталость победит...
на мой взгляд стоит дать шанс самому себе и учиться видеть даже в маленьком и казалось незначительном - радость, но это трудный пусть...вытаскивать самому себя из болота невроза и депрессии
я сама не уверена, что справляюсь...

----------


## mikki

> знаешь, я вот верю что живу один раз, я - это единение ЭТОГО тела и ЭТОЙ души, это сочетание уникально и неповторимо, душа может быть возродится в ком-то вновь, но это буду уже не я, кто-то совершенно другой...


 а мне кажется, что душа как раз останется той же самой.... и если сейчас не пройти путь до конца, то потом его придется проходить вновь и вновь, уж лучше в этот раз и в этой жизни всеми силами пытаться что-то изменить, чем в  следующей начинать все заново и не факт, что будет легче....скорее наоборот

----------


## dukha

> а мне кажется, что душа как раз останется той же самой.... и если сейчас не пройти путь до конца, то потом его придется проходить вновь и вновь, уж лучше в этот раз и в этой жизни всеми силами пытаться что-то изменить, чем в  следующей начинать все заново и не факт, что будет легче....скорее наоборот


 Как ты себе всё это представляешь?
Это как полная амнезия без шансов что-то вспомнить. Тело твое, но ниодного воспоминания. Как твой клон. Разве это будешь ты? Да нихрена. Мы - это то, что мы помним. 
Так что хватит писать эту чушь про реинкарнацию и ей подобное. Даже если она существует, ты её никак не ощутишь. Сознание будет уже не твое.

----------


## mikki

> Как ты себе всё это представляешь?
> Это как полная амнезия без шансов что-то вспомнить. Тело твое, но ниодного воспоминания. Как твой клон. Разве это будешь ты? Да нихрена. Мы - это то, что мы помним. 
> Так что хватит писать эту чушь про реинкарнацию и ей подобное. Даже если она существует, ты её никак не ощутишь. Сознание будет уже не твое.


 А ты хочешь помнить все что было с тобой в прошлых жизнях? Тут с этой-то такой груз несешь мыслей, что иногда ноги подгибаются...Хотя у некоторых бывают проблески прошлой памяти. Но в любом случае, это личное дело каждого во что-то верить.

----------


## dukha

> А ты хочешь помнить все что было с тобой в прошлых жизнях?


 Я о том, что если ничего не помнишь, то неважно, хорошо было в прошлой жизни или нет. Это уже не ты будешь. Подумай хоть немного головой.

----------


## Воланд

> знаешь, я вот верю что живу один раз, я - это единение ЭТОГО тела и ЭТОЙ души,


 Я отношусь в жизни цинично и считаю, что наиболее точная цель жизни - это опыт и никакого перерождения, ну в нашем понимании быть не может. Т.е. смерть - это навсегда и окончательно. Потому что в измерении, где не действуют законы физики - ничего кроме наших воспоминаний значения и смысла иметь не может. Соответственно, ради них, т,е. ради пути от рождения до смерти мы и живем. 

Теперь представим, что есть некая сверхцивилизация, которая перешла из физической жизни, допустим к информационной - она не имеет тел - она живет, к примеру, в каком-то эфирном пространстве, сохраняя при этом разум. Например при помощи, каких-то биологических саморегенирирующихся компьютеров. 

Рассуждаем еще циничнее. Эта цивилизация довольна всем - в ней нет смерти, боли, болезней, нет ограничения в творчестве и пространстве, образах. НО, есть одно важное ограничение, которое она никогда в таком состоянии преодолеть не сможет - это ограничение на новых людей/душ, и новый опыт, который они несут. Откуда на постоянной основе брать опыт, воспоминания, собственно - это единственное, что Мы способны унести на тот свет.  Так вот, представим себе, что эта цивилизация создает себе на планете земля жизнь и создает реальный мир, обрекая одно из живых существ (а может и не одно!), на несение бремени души. т.е. уникального опыта: боли, страданий, радостей, побед, поражений и т.д. для передачи в ним. И собственно вся наша жизнь - это обслуживание этого эфирного мира, который мы и называем богами, судьбой, дьяволом и т.д. Возможно часть из этих эфирных душ предпочитают убить себя, ради очередного опыта на земле. А может таких планет с физическим миром, для обслуживания эфирного мира - миллионы. Мы этого не знаем. Единственное, в чем я уверен, что опыт на земле - это что-то вроде игры - бродилки. И значение имеет даже не конечный резальт, а то что мы принесем туда и чем сумеем поделиться... Отчасти поэтому мне кажется, что мир после смерти - мир эфирный - мир реальный, самый совершенный мир. А наш - это что-то вроде 3d-экшна, в котором нету вечности, а значит значении имеет, лишь настоящее.

----------


## Мара

*Воланд* красивая сказка))

----------


## Воланд

> Воланд красивая сказка))


 Рано или поздно каждый из нас узнает. Насколько он был прав в своей личной сказке...

----------


## Мара

> Рано или поздно каждый из нас узнает. Насколько он был прав в своей личной сказке...


 жаль, что мы не сможем друг другу об этом рассказать, хотя может быть для каждого и будет по разному...кто во что верит

----------


## dukha

Я думаю, что Земля плоская и стоит на спинах трёх слонов.

----------


## mikki

[QUOTE=dukha;114356]Я о том, что если ничего не помнишь, то неважно, хорошо было в прошлой жизни или нет. Это уже не ты будешь. Подумай хоть немного головой.[/QUOT
с Хамлом даже не собираюсь общаться, так что...иди нафиг.

----------


## dukha

> так что...иди нафиг.


 Мы с тобой не сильно отличаемся.

----------


## Воланд

> жаль, что мы не сможем друг другу об этом рассказать, хотя может быть для каждого и будет по разному...кто во что верит


 Не суть важно... Только мне кажется, как раз рассказать, то мы сможем, но в другом мире... Хотя... Может, я и ошибаюсь.

Самое страшное, что отчасти желание уйти на тот свет, интуитивно у меня из-за того что там за чертой, множество людей, которые меня любили. Ради, которых я хотел бы жить... Но, их уж нет.  

Усталость из-за морального одиночества. Я, не страдаю от отсутствия общения, телефон звонит каждый день, а в рабочий день буквально каждые 20 минут, хотя бы раз... Не знаю, вероятно мне нужен для того чтобы остаться, такой же оторванный человек как я, чтобы ни родственников, ни поколения...  Чтобы образовать одно целое. Впрочем, лень даже искать... Устал, смертельно устал... Не знаю почему...  Не могу справится, хочу но не могу...

----------


## Мара

*Воланд*, может быть ты сам не пускаешь никого в свой мир? не думал об этом?

----------


## Воланд

> Воланд, может быть ты сам не пускаешь никого в свой мир? не думал об этом?


 А что толку? Если я кого-то пускаю туда, то все бегут без оглядки, с возгласами...

- Да как Ты вообще сумел выжить в этом аду? 

На самом деле, я, понимаю, что самоубийство - это некий иной аналог, того что я должен сделать - уехать в другой город или страну. Но, жизнь так забавно устроена, что уезжать мне некуда. Я - москвич и в любом ином городе этой страны ко мне будут относиться соответственно, а для западной жизни мне необходимо иное образование и опыт, а для этого нужно не только время, но титанические усилия... Без даже минимальной гарантии успеха. Но, сейчас я устал... Если бы были силы, то бросил бы их на получение образования, но я смертельно устал...  

Понял, что любые альтернативы моему нынешнему существованию мало чем помогут. И решил сделать. Пока что до финала, остается встретиться с несколькими друзьями, что окончательно проститься и подождать (остается неделя) пока одна особа уедет без меня, которая хочет меня вытянуть, но при этом построить отношения мы с ней не можем. Как только останусь один, ставлю точку и баста.

----------


## Мара

*Воланд*, это твой выбор и я конечно буду его уважать. Глупо отговаривать человека от решения. В любом случае глупо это делать тут - буквами...совершенно бессмысленно. Я поняла это давно.

Я могла бы приводить какие-то доводы, растекаться словами, но зачем?  удачи тебе Воланд...в твоих планах.

----------


## Воланд

> Я могла бы приводить какие-то доводы, растекаться словами, но зачем? удачи тебе Воланд...в твоих планах.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Игорёк

Необязательно писать на лбу "москвич". Слабый довод. И заграница никчему. Сам хоть нигде никогда не был кроме своей сибирской столицы, но уверен что в рашке есть много замечательных мест, можно найти себе по душе.

----------


## Воланд

> Необязательно писать на лбу "москвич". Слабый довод. И заграница никчему. Сам хоть нигде никогда не был кроме своей сибирской столицы, но уверен что в рашке есть много замечательных мест, можно найти себе по душе.


 Я был много, где... И в рашке и за ее пределами. Единственный городе, где я хотел бы жить - это Питер, я его очень люблю, но московскую зп. я люблю, к сожалению больше... И как быть с этой делемой, ей богу не знаю.

----------


## Мара

> ....но московскую зп. я люблю, к сожалению больше...


 странно право слово - собираться умереть и думать о деньгах
я явно в этой жизни чего то не понимаю :Confused:

----------


## Воланд

> странно право слово - собираться умереть и думать о деньгах
> я явно в этой жизни чего то не понимаю


 Я, в своей жизни был бедным и даже голодал. Поэтому обеспеченность для меня играет роль... Т.е. определенные основополагающие блага для меня важны: квартира, работа, колеса...

Забавно, это говорить... Но, в последние пару дней двое друзей, с удивлением откликнулись... Пока не знаю что и думать... Появилось ощущение, что кому-то я все-таки нужен... Но, для этого надо было подойти к черте и надо было, чтобы это поняли наиболее близкие... Не знаю... Теперь не знаю...  Тронут искренне...

----------


## Мара

> Не знаю... Теперь не знаю...  Тронут искренне...


 а я искренне рада, что это случилось!

----------


## Kirag

Добавляйся ко мне в друзья!  я тебя жду)) [email protected]

----------


## Воланд

> а я искренне рада, что это случилось!


 Провел несколько вечеров со старыми друзьями и... В какой-то момент наступила апатия, как у терминатора, не есть, ни пить, ни жить ни убивать уже не хочу... Отдыхать тоже не хочу... Захотелось просто одиночества от внешних раздражителей. Слава богу, Москва сейчас опустеет - буду днями бродить по бульварам и улицам, наслаждаясь одиночеством.

Депрессия отступила, в какой-то момент и отступили чувства: нет больше ни ненависти, ни любви, даже секса не хочу... Просто как под сильным транквилизатором, хотя никаких таблеток, алкоголя или наркоты не принимал.  Ощущения, абсолютного релакса.

----------


## Мара

> Ощущения, абсолютного релакса.


 по моему здорово, что такое настроение, можно побыть наедине с самим собой, подумать, расслабиться
у меня бывает такое - время созерцания и мне оно нравится
но у меня вечно так - то бесчувствие и апатия, то оголенные нервы восприятия
а золотой середины нет нифига(

----------


## Пердашлё

В последнее время в интернете появилось огромное количество форумов на которых основной причиной обсуждения стало самоубийство. Честно говоря меня это пугает , причём сильно. 
Много причин , при том самых разных ( смерти близкого и до бонального "бросила девушка или парень". Хотелось бы спросить людей, неужели всё так плохо , неужели невозможно пережить утраты , неужели так не хочется жить. Наконец неужели нет желания просто стать матерями отцами , воспитать своих детей , прожить долгую и насыщенную жизнь. Подумайте о своих проблемах ещё раз , ведь мы живём в прогрессирующем обществе , в котором каждый может найти себя . Безработица и бедность тоже не повод отчаиваться, те кто не хочет так жить за волосы вытащат себя из этого *дерьма*
 и станут в конце концов достойными людьми у которых будет бесценный жизненный опыт и нежелания сдаваться что бы не случилось. Теперь о тех кто считает что в его стране построить свою жизнь невозможно , а как люди жили в царской России , а в СССР , в блокадном Ленинграде в голоде, и послевоенное время. И вот парадокс в те времена когда жизнь была реально хуже людям хотелось жить , а как только жить стало лучше это желание резко уменьшилось. Почему? да потому что человеку всегда нужны трудности , и в конечном итоге он сам себе их придумывает. А их придумать легко ,безуспешность, банальное непонимание , или глупое "я не хочу жить потому что не вижу смысла". На счёт последнего , а вы его искали, хорошо искали, а может стоит прожить ещё какой то промежуток времени и посмотреть? Ничего не поменялось , ну тогда подождать ещё, ведь если вы залезете в петлю вы так и не узнаете как дальше сложилась ваша жизнь. Умереть никогда не поздно , все мы там будем . 
Важно духовное воспитание, конкретно религия и вера. Вера это основа которая должна присутствовать в каждом человек , скажете что вы атеист , дак верьте в самого себя, будьте сами богом который управляет вашей жизнью, делайте ещё лучше. Докажите всем что вы не пустое место , шлите не согласных и ищите соратников.
Всё это к тому что живет человек один раз, и лучше 100 раз подумать прежде чем принять решение в котором не уверен . А все вы которые тут сидят с мыслью о суициде не уверены, ведь если бы были уверены вы бы не посещали этот форум а просто бы сделали задуманное, здесь вы ищете таких же как вы , пытаетесь понять свои проблемы и точки зрения других людей на это. И это правильно.Не можешь разобраться в себе 1 найди того кто тебе поможет , не тупое чудовище которое скажет " у тебя страшные проблемы, петля 1 выход " а того кто выслушает , обдумает , попытается помочь , будет сопереживать. Может вы станете друзьями и через 10-15 лет за баночкой пива на природе будете смеяться над тем что раньше вам казалось трудным)
P.S . Не унывайте и тогда жизнь покажется вам намного лучше чем она есть , любите яркие цвета и радость, ведь её так много если присмотреться).Надеюсь те кто будут это читать подумают о том что я пытаюсь сказать , может и неумело но всё таки от души , а не скажут что " у него всё хорошо ему меня не понять)

----------


## Илья спокойный

Уважаемый Воланд. Позвольте вставить свои пять копеек. Мне не все равно будете вы жить или умрете. 
Знаете почему вы себя чувствуете в тупике?? Проблема вот в чем с одной стороны вы служите деньгам - поскольку для вас бедность в детстве принесла сильный урок - вы сделали все возможное что бы сейчас у вас не было проблем с достатком (а теперь честно признайтесь сами себе - через сколько "трупов людей" вы перешагнули что бы добиться финансовой не зависимости??)) а с другой стороны отношение к вам других людей - чувство пустоты, обмана, бесполезности - словно бьёшся головой в стену.... вас мучает... ответ как я его вижу лежит на поверхности: Брат (извините за фамильярность) ты думал, что личный карьерный успех принесет тебе любовь близких, друзей? Почет и уважение коллег. Человеческое тепло окружающих?? Прости но мне кажется твоя гордыня обернула все иначе... Возгордившись своими успехами в деньгах и карьере твоё я вознеслось а за ним и отношение к другим людям. Я сам прошел через это и потерял многое, что  заставило меня задуматься - а в деньгах ли сила Брат??? Нет не в них - в правде жизни, в истине. (Тут Багров был прав). Из-за денег и мании величия ты сейчас так одинок.... устал от жизни.... смертельно устал.... ты не самоубийца.... ты обижен как же это так я столького добился в жизни сам и на тебе никто меня не любит... Первый шаг тут, если, как говорят подсознательно, ты понимаешь что то что я написал это правда - нужно принять это - это первый шаг к выходу из тупика. начни идти к свету, я прошу тебя ради тебя же. Спасибо, а то не дай бог под влиянием какогойнить ссоры, напившись, ты перейдешь черту!

----------


## Воланд

> Знаете почему вы себя чувствуете в тупике?? Проблема вот в чем с одной стороны вы служите деньгам - поскольку для вас бедность в детстве принесла сильный урок - вы сделали все возможное что бы сейчас у вас не было проблем с достатком (а теперь честно признайтесь сами себе - через сколько "трупов людей" вы перешагнули что бы добиться финансовой не зависимости??))


 У меня наступила апатия... И, в общем то мысли о суициде отошли. Я думаю, дело не в столь высоких материях, а в банальном 10-летнем регулярном пьянстве, которое прервалось гипертонией и давлением под 150 на 200. Депрессия продолжалась 1,5 года, а потом просто резко и неожиданно на все стало наплевать. Ощущение, что я умер...  И так уже третий месяц. 

Вероятно, за 10 лет пьянства, эта привычка стала второй сущностью... Пил, я много, регулярно и очень сильно... Печень частично угробил, надеюсь не навсегда. ( :Smile: ))

В остальном у меня сейчас полная апатия, мне на всех наплевать и я, в отчасти в этом счастлив. И не против, чтобы так было всю жизнь...  

P.S. Вероятно, в этой ветке правильно сказали, мне было одиноко без собутыльников. Нормальные люди медленно обнаруживаются, а собутыльники ушли. Возможно, навсегда...

----------


## June

> Хотелось бы спросить людей, неужели всё так плохо , неужели невозможно пережить утраты , неужели так не хочется жить. Наконец неужели нет желания просто стать матерями отцами , воспитать своих детей , прожить долгую и насыщенную жизнь. Подумайте о своих проблемах ещё раз , ведь мы живём в прогрессирующем обществе , в котором каждый может найти себя.


 К сожалению даже в нашем прогрессирующем обществе не каждый может найти себя. В некотоых случаях человек просто не видит выход из создавшегося положения, и тут уже не важно, сильно он старается или не сильно - непонятно, что именно нужно делать. Стать матерями и отцами такие люди тоже не хотят. Во первых они обычно непривлекательны и найти себе спутника жизни не в состоянии. Во вторых, если ты сам в чемто оказался неполноценным и получаешь от жизни только боль, совсем не хочется плодить таких же неудачников и тем самым увеличивать количество ужаса на планете и в собственной семье. Если ты не научился решать какие-то проблемы, то и твой ребенок не научится их решать. Кроме того человеческая жизнь, по крайней мере своя собственная, для человека в депрессии не является ценной. Здоровому человеку это трудно понять. Знаю, в детстве сам был такой. Но в депрессии взгляды на мир меняются и все становится другим. Вот вы пишете - неужели нельзя пережить утраты, неужели так не хочется жить? Встречный вопрос - если собственная жизнь приносит только боль и поэтому не является ценностью, стоит ли переживать утраты? Стоит ли жить? Почему? Зачем? Для кого?

----------


## Игорёк

> К сожалению даже в нашем прогрессирующем обществе не каждый может найти себя. В некотоых случаях человек просто не видит выход из создавшегося положения, и тут уже не важно, сильно он старается или не сильно - непонятно, что именно нужно делать. Стать матерями и отцами такие люди тоже не хотят. Во первых они обычно непривлекательны и найти себе спутника жизни не в состоянии. Во вторых, если ты сам в чемто оказался неполноценным и получаешь от жизни только боль, совсем не хочется плодить таких же неудачников и тем самым увеличивать количество ужаса на планете и в собственной семье. Если ты не научился решать какие-то проблемы, то и твой ребенок не научится их решать. Кроме того человеческая жизнь, по крайней мере своя собственная, для человека в депрессии не является ценной. Здоровому человеку это трудно понять. Знаю, в детстве сам был такой. Но в депрессии взгляды на мир меняются и все становится другим. Вот вы пишете - неужели нельзя пережить утраты, неужели так не хочется жить? Встречный вопрос - если собственная жизнь приносит только боль и поэтому не является ценностью, стоит ли переживать утраты? Стоит ли жить? Почему? Зачем? Для кого?


 Золотые слова

Внешность, воспитание, незнание причин проблем, и как следствие невозможность их решения. Разговоры о браке и детях автоматически отпадают.

----------


## Воланд

> Кроме того человеческая жизнь, по крайней мере своя собственная, для человека в депрессии не является ценной


 Человеческая жизнь, самостоятельно стоит не больше жизни оленя или коровы. Стойкость жизни определяется потребностью в тебе близких или родных. Либо тех, кто от тебя зависит или что-то получает.  Поэтому мне нравится мораль феодального общества, где для обретения свободы человеку нужно было пойти в армию, выжить там, подняться на верх и ближе к пенсии получить свободу, содержание, возможно семью, в духе картины Пукерева  :Smile: ) Но, человек, который выжил там, где умерли сотни, приобретает уважение, так как он уже избранный, уже в чем-то совершенный... 
А если не срослось, то...
_"Если не сломаешься — ты герой на все времена, а если не вышло — то тебя и нет и не было никогда."_ 
Егор Летов, 2005.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> У меня наступила апатия... И, в общем то мысли о суициде отошли. Я думаю, дело не в столь высоких материях, а в банальном 10-летнем регулярном пьянстве, которое прервалось гипертонией и давлением под 150 на 200. Депрессия продолжалась 1,5 года, а потом просто резко и неожиданно на все стало наплевать. Ощущение, что я умер...  И так уже третий месяц. 
> 
> Вероятно, за 10 лет пьянства, эта привычка стала второй сущностью... Пил, я много, регулярно и очень сильно... Печень частично угробил, надеюсь не навсегда. ())
> 
> В остальном у меня сейчас полная апатия, мне на всех наплевать и я, в отчасти в этом счастлив. И не против, чтобы так было всю жизнь...  
> 
> P.S. Вероятно, в этой ветке правильно сказали, мне было одиноко без собутыльников. Нормальные люди медленно обнаруживаются, а собутыльники ушли. Возможно, навсегда...


  Спрошу вот о чем, а почему бухал так много и постоянно?? И далее 


> В остальном у меня сейчас полная апатия, мне на всех наплевать и я, в отчасти в этом счастлив. И не против, чтобы так было всю жизнь...


  Тебе наплевать на всех, а когда тогда люди буду любить тебя и уважать если ты полный эгоист?? Зачем упорно гнуть свою линию, я прав а тот кто не согласен/на поругаемся по пьянке, и жалеешь ведь потом, а человека не вернуть, так ли не вернуть? Гордыня и эгоизм вот твои главные враги, даже когда ты знаешь что не прав, ты все равно стоишь на своем, потому что тяжело признать свои ошибки - но это единственный  путь. Что можно сделать, чтоб вернуть людей которые как ты говоришь нормальные, никогда не поздно попробовать исправить свои ошибки. Для начала нужно признаться себе что ты не святой и поступал плохо, делал то что обижало других, поскольку думал только о себе и о своих интересах. Прости себя за это (нужно чистосердечно раскаться). Найди тех людей которые были тебе дороги и попроси у них прощения - поверь ты почувствуешь себя лучше, просто сделай все это, хуже уже не будет, а если не поможет можешь мне больше никогда не писать. Спасибо, что тебе терять то ??? Просто попробуй  :Smile:

----------


## Илья спокойный

А пьянство это просто вытекает из того, что совесть тебя мучала я думаю и что бы заглушить её - бутылка...

----------


## Илья спокойный

> К сожалению даже в нашем прогрессирующем обществе не каждый может найти себя. В некотоых случаях человек просто не видит выход из создавшегося положения, и тут уже не важно, сильно он старается или не сильно - непонятно, что именно нужно делать. Стать матерями и отцами такие люди тоже не хотят. Во первых они обычно непривлекательны и найти себе спутника жизни не в состоянии. Во вторых, если ты сам в чемто оказался неполноценным и получаешь от жизни только боль, совсем не хочется плодить таких же неудачников и тем самым увеличивать количество ужаса на планете и в собственной семье. Если ты не научился решать какие-то проблемы, то и твой ребенок не научится их решать. Кроме того человеческая жизнь, по крайней мере своя собственная, для человека в депрессии не является ценной. Здоровому человеку это трудно понять. Знаю, в детстве сам был такой. Но в депрессии взгляды на мир меняются и все становится другим. Вот вы пишете - неужели нельзя пережить утраты, неужели так не хочется жить? Встречный вопрос - если собственная жизнь приносит только боль и поэтому не является ценностью, стоит ли переживать утраты? Стоит ли жить? Почему? Зачем? Для кого?


  Прогрессирующем?? Потерян смысл жизни? Ориентиры, ценности... Опять же все упирается в критерии успешности, идеалы.... мы упираемся в идеалы навязанные обществом посредством СМИ - физическая красота и финансовая состоятельность - вот они идеалы, и если ты им не соответствуеш - все можно в петлю лезть?? Друзья,  мы все появляемся на свет разными, нет двух одинаковых людей (разве что близнецы) как вообще можно говорить только о внешнем мире - физическая красота и материальная составляющая? Есть ведь и чувства и ощущения и т.д. внутренний мир мы как то отодвигаем далеко назад. Под влиянием пропаганды, например очередной голливудский отход про героя - возьмем Hancock бухарь, эгоист, это герой? Он безответственнен, тогда почему он Герой - только потому что наделен сверх силой и все таки в конце концов борется за других людей (то есть вот оно - за других людей, эгоизмом и не пахнет) то есть вроде был как большинство парней - хам, бухарик, эгоист и т.д. и все же смог спасти людей после, здесь идет смесь плохого и хорошего, а что было бы если он так бы и остался тем же кем был в начале фильма, просто качком сверх силы эгоистом и т.д. то есть он стал настоящим героем только после того как стал помогать другим и то здесь спорно, стал ли он это делать просто так или что бы его приняли, стали уважать, полюбили. Можно подискутировать.

----------


## vyachelav99

В предыдущей теме книги обсуждают, загляните туда сперва, перечитайте все книги, а потом уж и говорите аривидерчи !!!

----------


## freeze

я устал жить и для меня это :
- устал любить
- устал думать о других
- устал наслаждаться жизнью 
- устал эту жизнь ненавидеть
- устал думать о смерти

----------


## Troumn

> я устал жить и для меня это :
> - устал любить
> - устал думать о других
> - устал наслаждаться жизнью 
> - устал эту жизнь ненавидеть
> - устал думать о смерти


  Зачем думать о смерти и о других, если ты устал? Отвлекайся, переключайся на другое.
А ненависть? Ненависть наносит вред только тому, кто ненавидит. Поэтому ненавидеть что-то бессмысленно.
Поэтому вот те цитата
"основной способ улучшения жизни - это ежедневная тренировка ума по устранению негативного отношения к вещам и укрепление позитивного. (с)
 Далай-Лама

----------


## zmejka

Red, а почему лох? ) неплохая мысль вроде бы...

----------


## Kirin

> Далай лама лох к сожалению.


 Да куда ему до Реда то....

----------


## Лазарус

плохой троллинг

----------


## natata

индуизм древнее, не? 
мудрая - потому что религия опыта.

----------


## Troumn

> Буддизм на сегодня самая древняя


 Да ну? Прям такая древняя? А язычество? А иудаизм? А индуизм?

----------


## Troumn

Ноу коменнтс

----------


## Vanilla

Но что то менять слишком страшно и сложно,а может быть попросту лень"
"Оглянись вокруг.Кто украл мечты?Свой прекрасный мир сам разрушил ты!"
(с)Ольви

----------


## Викторыч

> Да ну? Прям такая древняя? А язычество? А иудаизм? А индуизм?


  Troumn! Язычество это не религия. Кто же тогда у такой религии основоположник?

----------

